# Table Saw Restoration



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

I picked up this Delta table saw (model 34-670) off CraigsList last weekend. The seller said the motor didn’t work. $47 and it followed me home. The top had a nice coating of rust, but didn’t seem to be pitted. The extention wings are stamped steel, but in good shape and not bent. The fence is in decent condition, just needs some cleaning up. After getting the saw home I quickly found that the motor for this saw was ok, just the timing belt was worn down. I found a supplier on Ebay and by mid week I had a new one on the motor. I started on the top first thing using Naval Jelly to get the majority of the rust off. After that I used a ROS with a scotch brite pad and mineral oil to start getting any of the rust stains out. Finished it off with 220 grit on the ROS and then 400 and 600 by hand. I then removed the trunnion and disaseembled everything. The lead screws were rusty, but cleaned up quicly using a wire wheel and 400 grit. The fence guide was beat up pretty good, but a couple hrs of work and it looks good as new. Today I finally got the saw back together and tuned the saw up. The blade was easy to get parallel to the miter slots and then I set the 90 and 45 adjustments. I ripped some test boards today and man this thing cuts nice. The motor as expected is loud, but with the thin kerf blade I’ve got on there rips right through with no troubles. This weekend I’ll finish cleaning up the wings (hopefully I can find some paint that will match up ok), and get the fence rails back on. Here’s some pictures for you viewing enjoyment, looks like they are a little out of order, sorry.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Jake you did an awesome cleanup job on that table!!! What a great deal! Congrats!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

jake, great job of the table...the old gal will continue to turn out projects for years to come ...

or ya could trade her in for a lil dental work..*S*..


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> jake, great job of the table...the old gal will continue to turn out projects for years to come ...
> 
> or ya could trade her in for a lil dental work..*S*..



LOL...that dude looks rough huh!


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

47 bucks?!!! I'll give you fifty. No kiddin'. Right now.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A minute after I hit the "Post" button, I thought,,ahhhhhh man,what if that pic is the real deal...

all I can say is *WHEWWWWWWW*!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

Nah, that ain't me...but it makes people say..man that dude is messed up! LOL


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey I had that same saw for years I bought it new in a Lowe's and used it for like 13 years or so then I recently bought a grizzly saw and sold the delta for 150.00 with a spare motor, its a great saw.. nice job by the way... it shoud serve you well.


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Rick, it's good to hear first hand knowledge of this saw. While trying to find a replacement belt I found that a lot of people hated how loud this saw is, so I was a little concerned. After running it today I can agree that it is very loud, but what else would expect from a gear drive running at 5500 rpms? I wanted a solid saw that I could make improvements on and this will serve that purpose. I've been using a cheap pro-tech saw for years, so this saw is like a Caddy to me. You said you sold your old one with a spare motor, did the original die on you? (i've read that is common with these motors)


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Jake:

Beautiful job. Keep you gearbox clean and well lubricated and it should give you many years of good service.

What are you going to name it? After all that work, it has to have a name.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Soapdish said:


> Thanks Rick, it's good to hear first hand knowledge of this saw. While trying to find a replacement belt I found that a lot of people hated how loud this saw is, so I was a little concerned. After running it today I can agree that it is very loud, but what else would expect from a gear drive running at 5500 rpms? I wanted a solid saw that I could make improvements on and this will serve that purpose. I've been using a cheap pro-tech saw for years, so this saw is like a Caddy to me. You said you sold your old one with a spare motor, did the original die on you? (i've read that is common with these motors)


Actually no the motor was original, I don't remember why I was their but was at the repair shop and seen a saw just like mine and it had a cabinet base instead of the leg kind It had a broken trunnion and was deemed unfix-able, I asked what ya going to do with it, junk was the reply you can have it if you want, So i took it home kept the best stuff and put the cabinet base on my saw and kept the motor and switches and things, I was warned that the trunnions were the weak point and to keep them clean, if you feel binding while tilting the blade clean out the groves in the trunnions


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I do have a photo or 2 of my saw that I used for selling it will post them later, have to go to work..


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice work! I have recently started scouring craigslist for a replacement TS for myself. I have seen a bunch where the tops are orange from rust, and have avoided those. After seeing what you did with yours, I may have to take another look at them.


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

Mike, don't worry about the rust. It WILL come off, the only question is how much if any pitting. Even if there is, is it really going to effect the quality of the finished product...no. I watched Craiglist for weeks till I found this one. I the same day I found this one, a guy had the exact same one listed for $275..


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Soapdish said:


> Thanks Rick, it's good to hear first hand knowledge of this saw. While trying to find a replacement belt I found that a lot of people hated how loud this saw is, so I was a little concerned. After running it today I can agree that it is very loud, but what else would expect from a gear drive running at 5500 rpms? I wanted a solid saw that I could make improvements on and this will serve that purpose. I've been using a cheap pro-tech saw for years, so this saw is like a Caddy to me. You said you sold your old one with a spare motor, did the original die on you? (i've read that is common with these motors)


So I am not the only one with a Pro-tech? I hate the thing. First time I used it had kickback that caused a supersized hang nail on my left thumb which should not have been in the line of attack at all because of how I was standing. Didn't lose anything, but it did take a doc trip cause my Wife was worried (so was I a little bit) and it hurt for a while.

I later tried to make sure everything was aligned just perfectly on the saw. First time I ran it after that the blade ate up the blade cover. 

Since I had let the thing sit in a box for about 5 years there was no returning it. Really wish I would have tried it out immediately and been able to take it back.

Also hated that 5/8" miter slot, which my new table saw also has, my new ryobi router table has....yet I find no one selling 5/8th miter bar...would think with all the lower end tools having that size slot there would be some one selling it.


----------



## idahofiregod (Feb 14, 2010)

Jake, That is one outstanding job on that saw and congrats on the bargain on it!


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah I've had this pro tech since about 99 or 00. It has served me well enough, but there had been many times that I would have liked to made it into a boat anchor. This old Delta that I've fixed up it as heavy as a tank and I've been using it some this weekend and love it. First thing I'm going to do is make a cross cut sled. Oh and yes, the 3/4 miter slots are great!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jake, take some time and surf around for ideas on you CC sled. Mine is one of the most used, if not the most used jig in my shop.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I know have 3 crosscut sleds. 2 made ones, and 1 She bought in the clearance section at Rockler yesterday. As usual, I didn't get to go into the store  I tried convincing Her to bring my wheelchair at least since the scooter isn't reliable. Bad news about the new sled is it has a 3/4" miter bar and my not even 2 month old expensive (to me, regular price $300) Craftsman has a weird 5/8" slot with 4 tabs on it that make it a modified t-slot. So it will be cutting several pieces of wood and routing them to shape again  At least this time I will know what not to do 

I am hoping once it gets warm and I can get out and about again I can go over to a friend's welding shop and use some of his milling tools to make myself some metal bars that fit my slots.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Derek

see below

===



DerekO said:


> I know have 3 crosscut sleds. 2 made ones, and 1 She bought in the clearance section at Rockler yesterday. As usual, I didn't get to go into the store  I tried convincing Her to bring my wheelchair at least since the scooter isn't reliable. Bad news about the new sled is it has a 3/4" miter bar and my not even 2 month old expensive (to me, regular price $300) Craftsman has a weird 5/8" slot with 4 tabs on it that make it a modified t-slot. So it will be cutting several pieces of wood and routing them to shape again  At least this time I will know what not to do
> 
> I am hoping once it gets warm and I can get out and about again I can go over to a friend's welding shop and use some of his milling tools to make myself some metal bars that fit my slots.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Soapdish said:


> Yeah I've had this pro tech since about 99 or 00. It has served me well enough, but there had been many times that I would have liked to made it into a boat anchor. This old Delta that I've fixed up it as heavy as a tank and I've been using it some this weekend and love it. First thing I'm going to do is make a cross cut sled. Oh and yes, the 3/4 miter slots are great!


Bill: are all your jigs such a work of art?

Jake:

I use Norm Abrahams sled. Dead simple, as accurate as the saw, and, like others, probably the most used saw jig I've got. Only the router gets more use ;-)

It is very similar to the one Job3J shows, above.


----------



## vredav (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you bobj3,

I made my CC sled and used Delrin plastic like yours.
I used my tablesaw to cut the plastic to shape. 
I spent(wasted) alot of time getting it to fit using files.

I like your idea of 1/2" and 5/8".
I am now willing to make another using your easier and faster way.

David


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome David

Use your band saw to cut the parts and your router trim bit to get them nice and clean and true , once you have the holes for the screws ,screw the plastic to some true stock and trim them up,it's takes a bit of time but they must be dead on..well worth the time..  it's a one time thing.

======



vredav said:


> Thank you bobj3,
> 
> I made my CC sled and used Delrin plastic like yours.
> I used my tablesaw to cut the plastic to shape.
> ...


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

Would using 3/4 inch ply (or in my case Advantec because I have a bunch left over pieces) be ok for a sled. I know it would be a little on the heavy side, but this stuff is very stable.It can be sanded smooth (see my router table top). I'm a cheap when it comes to some things, and I don't really see the need to run out and by some ply or MDF for this project.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jake.. 3/4" ply will work just fine..since ply is much more stable than wood, its actually a good choice...

b.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> see below
> 
> ===


Thank you, saved the pics. I thought the UHMW was getting ordered Monday night, but She got too busy and I know She was too busy last night as she didn't get home until 8pm and then worked on taxes for my dad until 1am or later. I did mention the bread boards and She said that the next Cub trip she will look. I do have some poly or plexiglass sitting in the garage, think I might give it another try. Last time it was done outside in close to freezing weather, this time it would be done in a warm house.

At that time I was trying to make them for the Pro-tech saw, so didn't need to worry about the t bar tabs. I did cut and route some out for the sleds I am using now, but the bars need to be done better as I had to fudge things to make it right.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> see below
> 
> ===


I saved those pics for the next time I have some 1/4" stuff to use.

She brought home on of those breadboards from Sam's club. I cut 4 strips of 5/8" off, then went over to the router and slowly routed out to make it so they would go past the tabs. Got the set up just right, so proceeded to make the other 3. The last one instead of routing out a left and a right spot, I routed out a top and a bottom spot  was kind of funny that I had gotten so confident making the 2nd and 3rd ones that I just flew through the 4th on autopilot and screwed up like that. 

I just used one tonight to replace the miter bar on the rockler cut off sled. I had to thin it down from the 1/2" height just a bit to get it to work. First pass I didn't take off enough, second pass just perfect. Only problem was the table was too small for what I needed to use a crosscut sled for tonight so I was back to the old one with pine runners, which must have swollen a bit as it took a couple of times pushing it back and forth before it would slide nicely again. Going to replace those runners with the bread board cut ones too. Or might just junk that sled and make a new 24" wide on the width of the saw to support larger sheets when I need to do crosscuts.

Thank you.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

DerekO said:


> ...just flew through the 4th on autopilot and screwed up like that.


Hi Derek:

I refer to such incidents as "brain dead." I think, I'm not sure, but I'm trying labeling so each cut has a unique look or number. Thank heavens for masking tape! Like this I can be as brain dead as I want and I still won't screw up. It never fails, when you think you've got it down pat, something gets screwed up.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

After last nights incident I have decided to take the table saw back to sears. They will give us full price back for it. I am not sure if that is store credit or cash. I am really down on using a table saw that I can manage to afford right now and don't have a clue as what to do anymore.

I was attempting to use it this morning and the fence kept lifting up on the middle of a cut on the blade side. I tried tightening, I tried loosening. nothing fixed the problem. It would also slip 1/4" to 1/2" off of where I locked it down too

it is a 137.218070 that I just got in January.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Soapdish said:


> Would using 3/4 inch ply (or in my case Advantec because I have a bunch left over pieces) be ok for a sled. I know it would be a little on the heavy side, but this stuff is very stable.It can be sanded smooth (see my router table top). I'm a cheap when it comes to some things, and I don't really see the need to run out and by some ply or MDF for this project.


Hi Jake:

Mine is just 1/4" ply with two pieces of hardwood. The only critical point is that the "fence" is perpendicular to the mitre gauge track and that the track is parallel to the saw blade.


----------

